# can babies face out in a mei tai?



## One Art (Nov 9, 2005)

and if so, when? they have to be able to hold their head up right? but what about their legs, do you have to wait until their legs are long enough to come out the sides?


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I found out the hard way that most Mei Tais are too wide for the baby to face out - I cut off circulation to my babes legs! They were all purple! I checked here and found that I wasn't the only one to have done that. You can face them out with the kangaroo carry, though - with their legs tucked in. You just can't do it bjorn style.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

If you want to try facing out in a MT, with the baby's legs out, try twisting the body. Or you could use a bit of ribbon to gather and tie it.


----------



## mamums (Jun 10, 2006)

Some mei tais have smaller bodies or adjustable bottoms so babies can face out with their legs out - two coming to mind are mei tai baby and babies beyond borders. As a pp suggested, you can also scrunch the mt bottom up and baby's legs are fine.

I occasionally had DS facing outward from a very young age (like 5 weeks young) in a mt with a headrest. He could peek over the top and I had to lean backward a bit so his head didn't flop about.


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

www.meitaibaby.com makes MT's with an adjustable bottom so that the babe can easily face out.


----------

